# what minimum hardware required to install



## momo33 (Oct 9, 2011)

Being completely new to this could someone tell me the realistic bare minimum hardware in terms of hard drive space, processor and memory that would be required to run FreeBSD 8.x to at least a comfortable level and a "it will get by" level.

Thanks
Momo33


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

Without X: 1.1G disk, 64M RAM, Pentium II or newer.
With X: 6G disk, 256M RAM, Pentium II or newer.
With X plus hungry desktop environment: 12G disk, 512M RAM, Pentium 4 or newer.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 10, 2011)

momo33 said:
			
		

> Being completely new to this could someone tell me the realistic bare minimum hardware in terms of hard drive space, processor and memory that would be required to run FreeBSD 8.x to at least a comfortable level and a "it will get by" level.
> 
> Thanks
> Momo33



*WITHOUT_X11:* 32MB RAM + 1 x 300MHz i486 CORE CPU + 512MB disk space (kernel + base + man pages) - after You delete /boot/kernel/*.symbols it will take about 240MB.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your expertise and opinions. I am currently a fairly happy bunny thn, I am installing to a P4, 1G ram and a 40gig Hd with a 40Gig as second drive ( hope to get a newer set up soon if I can cope with this OS and justify the expense.). I have foolowed a set up procedure by Rhyous who I know is a member here and I give him my thanks and respect for his web page because I spent a day and a night trying to get it to install without that !, and failed.. The reason I sked this question in the firt place, I thought my hardware was not sufficient to run it.

Now if I could just get my eggdrop to appear on irc, or set up ftp and Telnet that would complete my steep learning curve for the week.

Again, thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## momo33 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, being a man of my word as I like to think I am, I today placed an order for new pc components to arrive tomorrow, so I opted for what I could afford which was a gigabyte mobo G41, a intel E6700 processor and 4G of ram, and 2 500G hard drives. I like this os even if I have messed up 4 installs so far with silly things I could not figure out from the manuals. Its all in a days education, we learn by our failured.

I guess this means I can now put my system in a regular box rather than have it all laying on the worktop in the loft  .


----------

